

Shedding Light on the FISC: Court Findings from Our 2007-2008 Case - sinak
http://yahoopolicy.tumblr.com/post/97238899258/shedding-light-on-the-foreign-intelligence-surveillance

======
suprgeek
It is laudable that while just complying and letting the U.S. Govt. get at any
data would be the cheaper move business-wise, Yahoo seems to made somewhat of
an effort to fight back.

It is sad that that they are still unable to reveal what data was being
extorted by the USG under the threat of that big scary fine..

Once again Snowden did the right thing -shine a bright light on all these
nefarious dealings, and putting unauthorized surveillance front and center in
the public mind.

~~~
tedunangst
Too bad we already threw Yahoo under the bus the first day the PRISM slide
with their logo appeared.

------
eyeareque
Thanks Yahoo. It's nice to see a company stand up for the rights of their
users.

------
junto
Out of interest, if Yahoo had continued on this path who would the USG put in
prison for the noncompliance? The CEO? If so, the FISA ruling isn't that
secret anymore, if the CEO of a global firm gets put in prison. Would have
been fascinating to see a CEO play that out. Suicidal, but interesting
nevertheless.

Notably:

    
    
      June 18, 2007: Yahoo! co-founder Jerry
      Yang replaces Terry Semel as CEO.
    

Assuming this process started whilst Semel was still onboard, Yang took over
the reins and continued the fight.

~~~
Vivtek
The CEO of a global firm _did_ get put in prison in the telecommunications
version of this sordid story - Joseph Nacchio of Qwest (a phone company that
was driven into bankruptcy for refusing to play the NSA's game). All the
Serious People just agreed that this was entirely normal and OK.

(See [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-story-of-joseph-
nacchio-a...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-story-of-joseph-nacchio-and-
the-nsa-2013-6) for details if you haven't already heard about it. The
"illegal stock trading" was selling shares in his own company while knowing
about classified business with the NSA itself - which they deemed insider
trading _after_ they had a reason to punish him.)

------
mindstab
Eleanor Saitta ‏@Dymaxion 6m

Let's be clear in talking about that scary fine: Yahoo could pay $250k a day
for a decade with cash on hand.

Sorry, make that 300 years, if they wanted to push it.

~~~
praneshp
It's a million dollars every 4 days, even assuming a generous 4b cash balance,
4000 days, or 11 years is what they'd have lasted. It's a pretty scary fine.

